# Dennis Wolf ? Most Overrated Bodybuilder?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

â?????Big Badâ???? Lucky to Finish in Fourth By Joe Pietaro, MuscleSport Mag Heading into the Mr. Olympia contest, the fan favorite to take the title away from Jay Cutler was none other than Dennis Wolf. The 5â???²11â???³ German had been spoken of as the most likely of the competitors to make the biggest jump from [...]

*Read More...*


----------

